# anyone else taking clomid when dp has been told they have poor sperm?



## diddle (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm due to start taking clomid next month (can't start this month as I'll be on holiday!) Anyway as the tiltle says has anyone elses hubby been told they have sluggish sperm and still been given clomid is there anyone who's partner did and clomid help them? All my tests have came back fine but I guess I've been given it as first step and 'to make targets bigger for his sperm!' as I was told at the hospital.


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I am also about to start clomid and my partner also has a poor sperm count with sluggish mobility. However, I think the reason for us is that I also have an irregular cycle so it is difficult to pin point when my ovulation takes place. I think the idea for us then is to regulate my cycle so we know what time of the month we can have plenty of   Otherwise, although enjoyable it can be rather exhausting!!!!!!!!!!! Hope this helps


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all!!

Mrs Dibbles have just replied to you on a different thread I think!! 

I'm due to start 4th cycle of Clomid tomorrow and my DH has also been told that he has a good count but poor 'progressive motility'.  However, my cycle is all over the place which has made things difficult.  Our consultant advised us that we should continue trying as it would not be impossible to conceive naturally!!

Hope that helps.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello there.  We're the same, although problem more about morphology of DH's sperm.  Am looking forward to seeing private consultant to ask lots of questions about the usefulness (and likelihood of getting pregnant) when there the challenge of no ovulation half the time, and lazy/misshaped sperm the rest of the time!  Overall though - my friend who is a gyn consultant says that most docs will prescrive Clomid unless sperm is terrible, as "it only takes one"!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

We too tried clomid first, DH's sperm count was 17.5 million but was told we had to try clomid and IUI before we could go on NHS waiting list for IVF. It didn't work for us but we had to try cos as they say it only takes 1. We ended up paying private for ICSI after clomid and IUI did not work and we finally got our first ever BFP, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage but did work. We will be trying again asap. I have heard of plenty of people trying clomid and it working for them so it is definately worth a try before you start paying out for IVF.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i have taken 3 months of clomis am currently on a break from it but dp SA was low, bot not impossible for us to conceive - was given clomid to boost ovulation and to regulate my cycle. cycle did become shorter and more regular so i guess it did what it should have done unfortunately i did not manage to get pg but it is worth a try and i know quite a few people who have conceived with clomid it seems to be one of the first forms of treatment as it is easiest (less invasive) so worth a try and good luck hope you had a nice holiday xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

We have had 2 rounds of ICSI (first was abandoned due to poor response) as dh had really low sperm counts and high abnormal forms, his count has now improved (if motility was slightly higher would be completely normal) but we have been px clomid as I have pcos and cycles have been screwed up. The consultant says its not impossible to get pg with dh's sperm (and we have one natural miracle already!) 

Good luck with the clomid, and enjoy!

x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Diddle

My dh sperm count was average but only had 17% normal form. My periods were also non existent. DH told to take vit C AND E daily, which really improved the sperm after 3 months and I used clomid. We conceived on 4rd cycle of clomid and HCG injections.

SS


----------

